# Peeping Tom?



## Fangman (Feb 15, 2015)

Well!  Tom tit more like it pointing out the window needs cleaning.

Taken from less than three feet from where i was sitting.

The feeder rattles on the glass when they raid it acting as an alarm.


----------

